# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اجرای اپلیکشن روی ویندوز

## e_q_sun

سلام دوستان
من هر موقع اپلیکیشن رو ران میکنم فایل apk ایجاد میشه اما روی سیستم نمایش نمیده و ارور زیر رو میده
ویندوز 7 -32 بیتی دارم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

Untitled.jpg

----------


## nice boy

دوست عزیر
با این عکسی که شما گذاشتید نمیشه متوجه مشکل شد
آیا دیواس آندروید تون رو به سیستم وصل کردید؟
آیا Driver اون نصب هست؟
یه عکس از تنظیمات داخل IDE بزارید شاید بشه کمکتون کرد

----------


## e_q_sun

> دوست عزیر
> با این عکسی که شما گذاشتید نمیشه متوجه مشکل شد
> آیا دیواس آندروید تون رو به سیستم وصل کردید؟
> آیا Driver اون نصب هست؟
> یه عکس از تنظیمات داخل IDE بزارید شاید بشه کمکتون کرد


دیوایس رو وصل میکنم
درایور هم نصبه
این ارور رو موقع اجرا بهم میده ولی فایل apk بدون مشکل ایجاد میشه و کار میکنه
ینی در حقیقت نمیتونم برنامه رو روی ویندوز (دیوایس مجازی) اجرا کنم
از کدوم قسمت تنظیمات عکس بزارم؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

دوست عزیز باید sdk جدید رو از اینترنت بگیری که simulator درست کارکنه.
سایت های مختلفی Sdk اندروید رو ارائه میدن.من خودم از p30download.com میگیرم.
حجمش تقریبا 30 GB هست.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

راستی میتونی bluestacks روی سیستمت نصب کنی و در اونجا تست کنی.

----------


## pop_0098

بهترین روش اینه موبایل خودت را به سیسیتم وصل کنی


راهنمای اجرای spk نوشته شده در دلفی در موبایل خودتون

https://www.embarcadero.com/starther...id_device.html

تو موبایل خودت

USB debugging. فعال کن

بعد تو دلفی sdk ها درست نصب شده باشه

با کابل متصل میکنی موبایل را به ویندوز

تو تنظیمات اتصال موبایل در موبایل خودتون  روی انتقال فایل بود یا انتقال عکس را انتخاب میکنی

بعد تو ide باید روی دیوایس ها تو ide یک بار اسکن کنی موبایل خودتون را باید بیاره

بعد هر نرم افزار را که run میکنی راحت اگر apk ساخته بشه در اخرین مرحله تو موبایل خود دلفی نصب میکنه و اجراش میکنه و اگر قبلا نصب باشه خودش روی همون فایل قبلی بروزرسانی میکنه و شما نیاز نیست  هی پاک کنی و نصب کنی


تندتند برنامه را تست میکنید

----------

